# RV Items For sale



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

Sold 2003 Ford E 350 BT Cruiser and have the following items for sale:

New never used Velvac 2020 Mirror and arm. Purchased from Travelworld at a cost of £350.
Will sell at £95.

The following to be sold as one lot:
New awning saver clamps - will fit any awning to prevent rips and tears.

6 hole tow hitch to fit 2" receiver - will accept 2" or 50mm tow ball and can be adjusted for height.

Extendable step support to prevent RV step from bending.

Two Michelin Mud and Snow tyres used as spares with minimum 5mm tread.
LT 225/75 R16 115/112R M/S Radial Load Range E

Will sell as one lot £50

Bill


----------

